
Thoughts on monetizing a privacy focused search engine - chris_f
https://coil.com/p/runnaroo/Privacy-and-Search-Engine-Monetization/5dXAW6NwF
======
chris_f
I'm the author of the linked article. My biggest surprise over the last few
months has been that it is a bigger challenge to try to figure out a better
was to monetize a new search engine than to actually getting people to switch
to it.

